

Andrew Chen: Has the Facebook platform hit its peak? - andrew_null
http://andrewchen.typepad.com/andrew_chens_blog/2008/05/has-the-faceboo.html

======
wumi
is it necessary to put your name before every post? we can all see the link
with your name in it

~~~
bosshog
it's a subtle and effective form of marketing. I don't have a problem with it.

~~~
gruseom
I do. If you want to make your name, write or do something great. Broadcasting
your own name suggests that there isn't enough substance to speak for itself.
This strategy only works (if it does) until people realize you're doing it, at
which point they lose respect for you. That doesn't seem like subtle or
effective marketing to me.

~~~
9oliYQjP
Yup. This reminds me of when Microsoft decided to copy Apple's "Designed by
Apple in California" packaging label with an uglier kitschy copy: "Hello from
Seattle". <http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2007/10/05.html> This unknown
name broadcasting is the equivalent of having to wear off-brand clothing
labels. When I was a kid and wanted Nike stuff but my parents could only
afford some store brand, I'd rather not have had the label than the dumb Nike-
wannabe logo that was on the shirt. Putting the off-brand label just made
everything cheesy even if the shirt itself was of similar quality to the real
deal.

------
TrevorJ
Trevor: I hope it has hit it's peak.

------
crxnamja
facebook is the new facebook:)

